# 50 - 70% Off at Halloween Asylum



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum's warehouse is still FULL and we MUST clear some of this out! Take advantage of our highest discounts EVER offered - 50-70% off ALL Halloween merchandise and 35% off our large fiberglass pieces, including the giant funhouse clown heads. 

Our lowest prices in 10 Years are going on right NOW!


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

*Extra 25% off coupon*

For the last 24 hours of our clearance sale, we're offering an additional 25% OFF on orders over $100. Use coupon code CRAZY25 during checkout for unbelievable savings!! Sales ends Monday, November 14th at 12:00 noon eastern time.


----------

